# Polar Plunge



## bookworm_cn317 (Dec 22, 2007)

Has anybody EVER done the Polar Plunge for charity? Was it fun? Nobody got sick(flu, cold, pneumonia, whatever), right? 

Because, I think I'm going to be doing it in February.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 22, 2007)

Nope... but congratulations on finding a charity you can help!


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Has anybody EVER done the Polar Plunge for charity? Was it fun? Nobody got sick(flu, cold, pneumonia, whatever), right?
> 
> Because, I think I'm going to be doing it in February.


 
There is a group up here that does it on a regular basis, I have never heard of anything bad coming from it...It's nothing that I want to try..


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Dec 23, 2007)

My mom ix-nayed that idea. She doesn't want me to end up getting sick and missing school.

But, _AFTER_ I graduate, she has NO real problem with me doing it then!


And I'm 26, go fig!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm going to volunteer at the Plunge! I'll try to get some pictures, 'K? I _might_ even have my face painted-- Jay's gonna paint my face(I just have to get to his hotel room early enough to do so.)

But, I will definately plunge NEXT year! I'll be out of school by then and NOBODY can stop me!!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 21, 2008)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Has anybody EVER done the Polar Plunge for charity? Was it fun? Nobody got sick(flu, cold, pneumonia, whatever), right?
> 
> Because, I think I'm going to be doing it in February.



My God. You're either brave or crazy. I hate the cold and can't imagine doing this. Best of luck to you when you do take the plunge! :asian:


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jan 21, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> My God. You're either brave or crazy. I hate the cold and can't imagine doing this. Best of luck to you when you do take the plunge! :asian:


 
Not this year--my mom was against it(can't take the chance of getting sick and missing school), but at least I can volunteer at the Plunge(in a non-plunging capacity, at least). Kinda sucks, but: what canya do? ::shrugs:: 

I'll TOTALLY get pics, tho! You'll be able to tell who I am in them(it'll be easy)--I will be the one in jeans, a long-sleeved shirt and a pullover hoodie(I will be the only one NOT wearing a bathing suit! )


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jan 31, 2008)

The Plunge is the day after tomorrow! OMG! I totally can't wait!
I'll tell you guys ALL about it later, 'K? Hopefully Saturday evening, sometime Sunday at the latest.


----------



## Drac (Feb 1, 2008)

I wish you well...Hope you are able to post some pix...Like I said a group of LEO's and FireFighters do it for charity up here..Never heard anyone suffering any ill effects from it, but it's something I would *NEVER* do...


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 1, 2008)

Drac, it's something I never would have done a few years ago. 

Maybe I'm maturing? Or maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## Drac (Feb 1, 2008)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Drac, it's something I never would have done a few years ago.
> 
> Maybe I'm maturing? Or maybe I'm just crazy.


 
Nothing wrong with being crazy...If it was HALF of the folks here including me would be locked up....


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 1, 2008)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Drac, it's something I never would have done a few years ago.
> 
> Maybe I'm maturing? Or maybe I'm just crazy.


 
I tis the latter but it is OK once in a while to be that way


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 2, 2008)

Bad news, I'm afraid. I don't have many pics because the batteries in my digital camera died. AUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew I should have changed them this morning.

Now, if you'll excuse me--I'm going downstairs to take an aspirin 'cuz my head's killing me. I'll post more about the Plunge when my head stops feeling like it wants to explode.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here are some pictures: 


















But, next year--I'll be plunging!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 5, 2008)

C'mon people--comment on my photos! I need the validation!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 5, 2008)

What's with your friend in the bruise-colored makeup?  :idunno:  I mean, I could see going with blues and greens to look like hypothermia... but green and yellow bruise colors?  Your face make up is very restrained.  Or is this a polar plunge thing that I know nothing about?


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kacey said:


> What's with your friend in the bruise-colored makeup? :idunno: I mean, I could see going with blues and greens to look like hypothermia... but green and yellow bruise colors? Your face make up is very restrained. Or is this a polar plunge thing that I know nothing about?


 
He was actually plunging, whereas I was working in registration. I had to look slightly normal. And it's the ONE time of the year where you get to be a cartoon character(Jay's plunge team member, Ray, told me that). I think I'm just gonna do my face next year--I had green eyelids 'til Monday.


----------



## Drac (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking pix...Can't wait to see the ones when you actually plunge yourself...Course you'll prolly be buried under a dozen electric blankets in an effort to get warm afterward..LOL


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 6, 2008)

Drac said:


> Great looking pix...Can't wait to see the ones when you actually plunge yourself...Course you'll prolly be buried under a dozen electric blankets in an effort to get warm afterward..LOL


 
Yeah, but it'll be worth it! Jay & his daughters have a lot of fun doing it and I want in on it!


----------



## Carol (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow that looks really cool!!  

There is a group in South Boston that does a similar plunge every New Years Day.  I keep telling myself that one of these days I'm going to be crazy enough to go down and give it a try   You're inspiring me now!!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 7, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Wow that looks really cool!!
> 
> There is a group in South Boston that does a similar plunge every New Years Day. I keep telling myself that one of these days I'm going to be crazy enough to go down and give it a try  You're inspiring me now!!


 
C'mon! Who else wants to be crazy? Besides me and Carol, that is!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Sep 10, 2008)

OK, it's official. A couple of weeks ago I told Jay I would be part of his plunge group. So, the first Saturday of February 2009, you guys will know where I'll be.


And, I'm kinda excited about it.


----------



## jkembry (Sep 10, 2008)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Has anybody EVER done the Polar Plunge for charity? Was it fun? Nobody got sick(flu, cold, pneumonia, whatever), right?
> 
> Because, I think I'm going to be doing it in February.



I have done it once...but not for charity.  It was something my local rod and gun club did at the lake they owned.  It was done on New Year's Day...and I will NEVER EVER do that again.  It was so cold that I felt like I was getting a freezer burn.

I never came down with flu or other problems after warming up.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll have a fundraising page link around December. Donations are optional.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 12, 2008)

As soon as my TKD instructor sets up the team page, I'll set mine up and start fundraising!

Stay tuned for more developments as they happen.

So, you know, ignore the previous post!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Dec 31, 2008)

OK, the team page was FINALLY set up! Which means, obviously, that I set up MY page. So, if anybody wants to donate, just let me know and I can give you the website!


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 31, 2008)

Good Luck


----------



## jarrod (Dec 31, 2008)

i did it last winter for missouri special olympics, it's not so bad!  have fun.

jf


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jan 5, 2009)

I REALLY can't believe I'm pulling the "guilt trip" card, but, here it goes:

   Nobody is willing to ask me for the website address? I feel so unloved. :wah:


----------



## Carol (Jan 5, 2009)

Let me give you a quick lesson in business, hon. 

You'll get more business when you make it easy for people to give you money.  Its much easier to hang on to my money if I don't know where to send it.  I like hanging on to money.   

Sometimes.... 

Now post the website and the paypal link already wouldja please?


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's the link: 
http://www.firstgiving.com/christinaflibotte1


----------



## Carol (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations on meeting your goal


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for donating, Carol! ::HUGS::


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jan 14, 2009)

Doesn't anybody else want to donate? Please?


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 3, 2009)

There's still time to donate money! So, PLEASE donate and I will have pictures & footage for you to watch!

PLEASE make my first time plunging special, 'K?


----------



## zDom (Feb 4, 2009)

Never done a "polar plunge" but we (Cape Girardeau/Sikeston MSK hapkido) DO bath regularly (several times a year) near the Eleven Point Spring in south-central Missouri.

Some believe in the power of cold water therapy  like my instructor. He doesn't even have his water heater hooked up at his home.

Something to remember: (fresh) water only gets down to 33 degrees F. Any colder and it's ICE  Air gets MUCH colder.


For the last couple of years I have followed my hot showers with a cold-as-the-tap-can-get rinse for about a minute. Very refreshing.

And it paid off: I've spent the last week without electricity. I've been taking cold showers in the morning. Not quite as refreshing when I have to do the entire thing in cold water  but not as bad as you might think.

I am still praying my power is restored today...


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 4, 2009)

C'mon people! Make my first plunge memorable--DONATE!! Don't make me have to beg!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've added the Plunge pics to my MySpace page.

myspace.com/starchild317 

Go.
Check them out.
Comment on them.


----------

